# Official: The Beetle Picture Post



## PSU (May 15, 2004)




----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

This is the one that gave the powers-that-be the idea to use the 20" VMRs.... 

I love the wheels.... I love the setup...I love the color....I love it all!!!! 

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## interna (May 26, 2011)

*Wörthersee!*

2 stars and 4 stripes:


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

kinda liking the cluster but whats on the other three gauges on the dash? i think i see a oil temp gauge on the left.


----------



## interna (May 26, 2011)

*In high res....*

Found at a german car dealer: 









Biiiiigger? 
> Click here! 

More pictures here: 
> Get a look! 

Steering wheel *without* multi-function: 









At a czech auto show: 
> White beauty....


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Me likey the white/silver stripes:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

From HERE


----------



## Nuno GTI (Jun 8, 2011)

Here's something I made up last night  










Cheers


----------



## interna (May 26, 2011)

*Amazing!*

Hey, look:

> It's driving.....


----------



## Bugnoxian (May 6, 2011)

> Nuno GTI
> Here's something I made up last night



I love it !!


----------



## Doberman (Oct 2, 2001)

*2012 Beetle spotted out to lunch in Herndon, VA near VWoA headquarters*

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f....1579256567259.74711.1410991796&type=1&ref=nf


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

interna said:


> Hey, look:
> 
> > It's driving.....


Looks like the driver got schooled:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Doberman said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f....1579256567259.74711.1410991796&type=1&ref=nf


Linky no worky.


----------



## Haring (May 23, 2000)

Doberman said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f....1579256567259.74711.1410991796&type=1&ref=nf


Doberman...was it a silver one? I saw a silver one on Frying Pan Rd off Rt28. It had something black covering the hood. It looked sweet. I almost made a U-turn to follow it to HQ but I was already late for work.


----------



## 2VWatatime (Aug 4, 2006)

ShortBus said:


> Doberman...was it a silver one? I saw a silver one on Frying Pan Rd off Rt28. It had something black covering the hood. It looked sweet. I almost made a U-turn to follow it to HQ but I was already late for work.


There have been a couple of sightings - the one you mention + a red one (which I've also seen). FWIW, there are still so many NBs running around NoVa that it's a bit tough to distinguish the two at first glance...


----------



## interna (May 26, 2011)

*There it is!*

The first music video:

> Britney, back for good?!


Wow, look at that:









Volkswagen "Käfer"!


----------



## Bugnoxian (May 6, 2011)

http://carscoop.blogspot.com/2011/06/new-2...usic-video.html


http://www.autoevolution.com/news/volswage...ideo-36619.html


----------



## westys (Jun 21, 2011)

I have done a couple of Photoshop paint jobs...


----------



## interna (May 26, 2011)

*Limited editions in Germany!*

Black *and* White Turbo:


----------



## VWWerk (Apr 10, 2011)

*DaSilva do take note!*



Nuno GTI said:


> Here's something I made up last night
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Astonishing proportions! Now _that _is what I call a perfect balance of front and rear overhangs-to-wheelbase ratio. In one swoop you corrected the most irritating aspect of FWD based chassis proportions: the goofy front over hang, you also corrected the rear overhang to the point that it now resembles the integrated proportions of the NB, a very good thing! 

This is what the "21st Century" Beetle might have turned out to be if VW had delayed it's release and synchronized the engineering with the forthcoming new generation "MQB" platform that will underpin the Golf MK7/Scirocco etc. I hear that this platform has considerably shorter overhangs and consequently a longer wheelbase, just like what you've rendered here in fact.

Welldone Nuno Gti!

:beer:

Bad man DaSilva et al...


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

VWWerk said:


> This is what the "21st Century" Beetle might have turned out to be if VW had delayed it's release and synchronized the engineering with the forthcoming *new generation "MQB" platform *that will underpin the Golf MK7/Scirocco etc. I hear that this platform has considerably shorter overhangs and consequently a longer wheelbase, just like what you've rendered here in fact.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought all new VWs are on some verstion of the MQB? The integration of this new platform started with the MKVI Jetta which is what the Beetle is based on. MKVII Golfs will be the next models to MQB.


----------



## VWWerk (Apr 10, 2011)

*To MQB, or not to MQB............*



silverspeedbuggy said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought all new VWs are on some verstion of the MQB? The integration of this new platform started with the MKVI Jetta which is what the Beetle is based on. MKVII Golfs will be the next models to MQB.


Hi _Silverspeedbuggy_, as far as I know, the MQB has not yet been released into the wild. The first example of this will be the next generation _Audi _A3 due around early 2012. I've just done a quick search to verify this and this is what Wikipedia has to say:



> Cars based on MQB are expected to range from superminis to large family cars, replacing the current generations of models. MQB will hence supersede the current PQ25, PQ35 and PQ46 platforms. The first model to be based on the MQB will be the 2012 Audi A3.[2]


Here is some more info on VWs Master Plan involving MQBing many of it's future models, this article is from _Autocar _of 2007.

This is exactly as I remember reading in several car mags over the last 5 years or so. I was actually expecting the NB to have been replaced by this "new" Beetle way back in 2005, I even read a post on one of the popular NB forums where a guy saw the "frozen" clay buck of this 2012 model back in.........2005! By now they would be talking about the MQB'd version around 2013 that would have finally synchronized the Bug with it's platform sharing siblings, no more being the kid left with the cast off clothes...

:laugh:

I truly wished VW had followed that plan but hey, never mind. All is not lost as in the last couple of years I've been reading that the next Bug may either be MQB'd in 2016-17 or, in a suprisingly radical turn, might get a RWD, rear engined platform presumably based on a decontented 911 chassis in 2018 or so, this would be because _Porsche _is currently under immense pressure to share platforms to improve their economies of scale.

Heres to hoping...........




eace:


----------



## interna (May 26, 2011)

*Großvater versus Enkelsohn.....*

Here they go:


----------



## gringoloco2000 (Feb 21, 2004)

Nice. That would be a dream having a split window and a 2012.


----------



## WishIhadAmkIIGti (Mar 15, 2011)

jsmyle1%... said:


> This is the one that gave the powers-that-be the idea to use the 20" VMRs....
> 
> I love the wheels.... I love the setup...I love the color....I love it all!!!!
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


This beetle is insane! Must resist urge to buy car wife would kill me if i bought another lol.
Funny thing is that i was telling my inlaws the new beetle would have been so sweet if they had made the nose longer and a shorter roof line like the original beetle which gave it that unique look.
The vw gods have heard my cries!! shazam!!


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)




----------



## Nuno GTI (Jun 8, 2011)

For your desktop pleasure... Vintage-esque Beetle! 
Enjoy! 










Full 1280x800 resolution here: https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/jwQGVetjmEkEgF_A-hYmEIMuojc3tLHWwkeUtmiutFE?feat=directlink 

Cheers


----------



## interna (May 26, 2011)

*That's beautiful!*

Please show us a denim-blue and saturn-yellow version of your red Beetle.

Thanks in advance....


----------



## Nuno GTI (Jun 8, 2011)

As requested...

Denim Blue Beetle in Sport trim









Full 1280x800 resolution: https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/sfMbPcI0GJCFLgnLtZHOs4Muojc3tLHWwkeUtmiutFE?feat=directlink

Saturn Yellow Beetle in Design trim









Full 1280x800 resolution: https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/4c2YeoG5n4lCz4dqLi7GroMuojc3tLHWwkeUtmiutFE?feat=directlink

Enjoy!
Cheers


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

Really really interested...but hung up on the fact that...I JUST WANT TO SEE ONE IN PERSON!!!!!!!! :banghead:

When are we supposed to start seeing them at the dealerships? And does anyone have any more info on the prospect of the Beetle R?


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

PSU said:


>



AND...what model is this? Turbo? R? Whatever it is, it's gorgeous and I want it. LOL!!! :laugh:


----------



## interna (May 26, 2011)

*Oookaaaaay....*

I'm officially in love!










Amazing.....

May I ask: Are you able to use any color in your photoshop from the palette below?









Maybe...
...HOT ORANGE?









...VIPERNGRUEN?









...BLACK BERRY?









...VENEZIENGRUEN?









...NIGHT BLUE?









Detailed information about those colors can be found here:

> Key word: "volkswagen"!

Next step:


----------



## Nuno GTI (Jun 8, 2011)

*United Colors of Beetle*

As requested...

Hot Orange Beetle in Sport trim









Full 1280x800 resolution: https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/mKaZgGSf-rlfccOx1cHU4oMuojc3tLHWwkeUtmiutFE?feat=directlink

Viper Green Beetle in Sport trim









Full 1280x800 resolution: https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/35zew-VnBvxbcu9TtTp3T4Muojc3tLHWwkeUtmiutFE?feat=directlink

Black Berry Beetle in Design trim









Full 1280x800 resolution: https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/kt7t8reDKnucaXV-NkI224Muojc3tLHWwkeUtmiutFE?feat=directlink

Venezian Green Beetle in Design trim









Full 1280x800 resolution: https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/duE1HDFRbUAUHjziXbiGxYMuojc3tLHWwkeUtmiutFE?feat=directlink

Night Blue Beetle in Design trim









Full 1280x800 resolution: https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/Z3rixnBfz3P5vEs0VaLYioMuojc3tLHWwkeUtmiutFE?feat=directlink

And a little extra...
Toffee Brown Beetle in Design trim









Full 1280x800 resolution: https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/PIq-kam6R9uYTTcH4KFZNoMuojc3tLHWwkeUtmiutFE?feat=directlink

Some of the colors are hard to reproduce in photoshop but I have tried my best. Hope these are up to expectations. I think Venezian Green and Night Blue turned out the closest to the real colors. Enjoy!

Cheers


----------



## interna (May 26, 2011)

*You're the man!*

I really do enjoy, thanks a lot....


----------



## interna (May 26, 2011)

*Courtesy of NS Design.....*

Wallpaper:

> Box of pralines!


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

Production video:


----------



## CPoint (Jun 19, 2011)

^ :thumbup:


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

AWESOME VIDEO!:thumbup:

Still curious to know which one will come with the two tone red and black interior.


----------



## PandaStar (May 24, 2008)

I want one in cyber green please!


----------



## interna (May 26, 2011)

*Jamie, caught on camera!*

Inclusive *The Master* himself, surely one of the "automotive world's top journalists":

> Smiles per Gallon: A look at the 2012 Beetle.....


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Also:


----------



## Rascal04 (Aug 17, 2004)




----------



## interna (May 26, 2011)

*Mütter aller Fragen:*

Gorgeous snow white!

But.... ...what had happened to Bert? And... ......where is Ernie?


----------



## Nuno GTI (Jun 8, 2011)

I believe someone has asked for a Cyber Green Beetle? Well, here it is!

Cyber Green Beetle in Sport Trim









Full 1280x800 resolution here: https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/CS6S6n5nDXwAgaID65BSBIMuojc3tLHWwkeUtmiutFE?feat=directlink

Cheers


----------



## 55reasons (Aug 5, 2011)

I took these at the launch in Berlin. Enjoy!


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

I've seen this specific white one on several forums and car articles online, however my husband and I just saw a truck load of silver and one white in a parking lot not too far from out home and none of them had the two tone interior. I wonder if it will be an option.


----------



## arainaxo (Oct 19, 2010)

1/2" shorter then the New Beetle.
3" wider & 6" longer!


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

arainaxo said:


> 1/2" shorter then the New Beetle.
> 3" wider & 6" longer!


What's a 1/2" shorter? The height?


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)




----------



## interna (May 26, 2011)

*Sponsoring....*

Kitesurf World Cup St. Peter Ording:


















The pictures:

> Fun on the beach.....

The video:

> Making of!


----------



## 55reasons (Aug 5, 2011)

arainaxo said:


>


That is really, really awful.


----------



## 4EversEnd (Jun 7, 2007)

Is it just me or are you guys seeing some classic/older Porsche in the styling? I'm liking it


----------



## arainaxo (Oct 19, 2010)

yeahhh, supposedly its half an inch shorter!


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Edmunds.com has a photoshop of the Beetle vert:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Nice side view:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Is this the "White Turbo Launch Edition?"


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Another 'vert image. Photoshop or not?










Bigger image reveals it is a photoshop:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Oooh! Lots of detailed shots here:

http://newbeetle.org/forums/photos-new-beetles/51707-some-pics-2012-bug.html














































Door tabs:









Tabs go into slot:



























I wouldn't mind piping this to the upper glove box:



























No spare tire!?




































According to whoever took these pics, you push down on the gas flap and it pops up.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Neat shot:


----------



## turboluvr (May 14, 2001)

I kinda like, I kinda don't. Gonna have to go see one in person.


----------



## interna (May 26, 2011)

*Keep your eyes open!*

IAA 2011 in Frankfurt:


















Ohne Worte....


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

interna said:


> IAA 2011 in Frankfurt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beetle R?


----------



## BeetleCurious (Jul 18, 2011)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Neat shot:


These are nice but only come in an 18" size on the 2.5 with sunroof and Nav.
I do like them though.


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

Nuno GTI said:


> As requested...
> 
> Denim Blue Beetle in Sport trim
> 
> ...


 Is this really what the Denim Blue looks like? I really like this version! So much better than the VW Configurator..... Definitely looks more like the interior body colored dash.


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

I like the Denim blue in that particular photo, but I think the whitewall tires are why. It gives this Beetle a very pronounced retro look. But when looking at other photos of Denim Blue, the standard wheels make the exterior color look too light. I was hoping the Denim Blue actually would be the color that the configurator displays.


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

I love the Reef blue (looks like my 2007 Laser Blue), but I'm not going Turbo. 
I guess I won't know until I see it.


----------



## interna (May 26, 2011)

*Again....*

Denim Blue:


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

In the Secret Society of Buggers, that's called "Baby Blue".


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

I need a huge favor. Photoshop help. Can somebody please please steal the Super RS's off this beautiful MK5 & slap em on a plat.grey turbo??? :beer::heart::thumbup::wave::beer:


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

interna said:


> Denim Blue:


Thanks for sharing! I like it. Still not sure, I've got time to decide.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Uh oh... It looks like the fenders are metal rather than plastic now. The plastic fenders made slamming the older NB's a dream, you could rub all day and never worry about rust.


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

I want a bug.


----------



## RidinRetro1973 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

SMG8vT said:


> Uh oh... It looks like the fenders are metal rather than plastic now. The plastic fenders made slamming the older NB's a dream, you could rub all day and never worry about rust.


CONFIRMED: the fenders are STEEL.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Saturn Yellow:


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

God i love the Beetle!


----------



## interna (May 26, 2011)

*Strandschönheiten!*

Vamos a la playa!


----------



## pehero (May 9, 2001)

*Individually...*

Lookilook:

>>> Colorful. ...


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

El Beetle!

(Hah! See, I did learn something in Puebla, Ron. The only other Spanish I know is the name the other workers called me, Senor Estúpido. I figure it is probably some sort of honorary title.)

Bill


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

UTE said:


> El Beetle!
> 
> (Hah! See, I did learn something in Puebla, Ron. The only other Spanish I know is the name the other workers called me, Senor Estúpido. I figure it is probably some sort of honorary title.)
> 
> Bill


Yes! And if you return there for their 'Cinco de Mayo' Festival later this Spring I'm sure you will
be carried through the streets on the shoulders of the townspeople. Just don't mention your
18 'loves' to them, for it might bring out a 'tad' of anger. Just wear a St. Guadalupe medal around
your neck, smile a lot, and if you prefer, carry one of your Venus Fly Traps in a vase. P.S. - The
'Flytraps' are partial to Tequila but no more than ' half-a-jigger ' a day for safety's sake.


----------



## AbuNigel (Jul 11, 2009)

SMG8vT said:


> Uh oh... It looks like the fenders are metal rather than plastic now. The plastic fenders made slamming the older NB's a dream, you could rub all day and never worry about rust.


Could rolling/pulling the fenders be more controlled too though?


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Better for full-blown custom work on the fenders? Yeah probably.

Nothing's easier than just grinding the inner lip off with a Dremel and never worrying about rust though.


----------



## Suspekt (Oct 1, 2006)

RidinRetro1973 said:


>


 :thumbup:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

The 'Moody One' has informed her husband that she has, after long deliberation, 
brought her favorite exterior color selection down to 'one of nine' (actually ten when you 
realize there are two blacks offered)...........and wheels & interior are nowhere as close 
to a final decision yet. I can just see her salesman showing her a car arriving at the 
dealership with exactly what her last stated selections were, and her saying, 'Hmmm! I'm 
not sure about this......what else can you show me?'


----------



## pehero (May 9, 2001)

*Made in Japan!*

White/Blue:


----------



## pehero (May 9, 2001)

*Made in Japan!*

Black/Orange:


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

Love that white interior on the RS Beetle.

Bill


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

UTE said:


> Love that white interior on the RS Beetle.
> 
> Bill


Yea, but put an 'all out bulletin' for his missing rear headrests ! The 'Cadenza Man'
has a bloodhound that need only take one sniff of that rear backrest to track down
the culprit. He's never needed more than a day to get results.


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

That black/orange one is giving me ideas.


----------



## a6m5zerosen (Jan 21, 2012)

Check out the single gauge pod with the clock....lots of possibilities there...


----------



## pehero (May 9, 2001)

*Fantastique!*

Denim Blue with Circle White:




































Merci, SKRINk_skrink!


----------



## Buran (Apr 21, 2000)

I'm a GTI owner, but here's my turbo service loaner. The guys at my dealer are awesome and knew I'd love this. Sounds different vs. my GTI even though it's the same engine (though I have an FSI and not a TSI).

Haven't seen many of these on the roads yet.



















No wheel controls, which did surprise me.

Even better: The service was free (Mechatronic recall). I get to play with this thing all weekend


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

Buran said:


> I'm a GTI owner, but here's my turbo service loaner. The guys at my dealer are awesome and knew I'd love this. Sounds different vs. my GTI even though it's the same engine (though I have an FSI and not a TSI).
> 
> Haven't seen many of these on the roads yet.
> 
> ...


The Black Turbo Launch Edition comes with the RCD-310 sound system which does not have the controls on the steering wheel. The 19" wheels come on that edition. They were a preordered model where only 600 were able to preorder on a VW website starting last June 2011

KNEWBUG

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Buran (Apr 21, 2000)

It does have the RCD-310, which isn't bad. I miss my retrofitted RNS-510 (my car's an '07) though. But it looks like the 510 would fit in the Bug. I do like the 19" wheels -- 18" is just about right on my GTI, but I think those wheels would look too small on this Beetle.

I definitely am not big on the long doors in two-door cars, but it's a fantastic weekend loaner to have.

I do wish that the thumb knob to change the lighting on the door speakers worked on the dash lighting, too. I miss the '00-'09 blue dash lights already!

Is the "TURBO" graphic a launch edition thing, or do they all have that? If I were to buy one of these, I wouldn't want the label.

Almost had to give it up for a 2.5 as the dealer had a customer that wanted to buy it (and they were going to send someone out to trade cars with me!) but the customer decided at the last minute to go for a different color. Still, the 2.5's a pretty good engine -- I recently drove a 2012 Jetta with it and it had a lot more spunk than I'd imagined.


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

Buran said:


> Is the "TURBO" graphic a launch edition thing, or do they all have that? If I were to buy one of these, I wouldn't want the label.


Comes with the Launch Edition models only. It is an available accessory through the VW catalog, though.

Bill


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

pehero said:


>


I'm surprised how it can pull both the retro look and the modern sporty look that we saw on the modded white Turbo with GT3 RS style graphics.

I would love a Denim blue with those white wheels. That color isn't available in my country, though. :banghead:


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*Black turbo at vw tech and education center..*

Westlake Village California.....








KNEWBUG


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*A friend and fellow southern california new beetle club member*

Leather interior, NAV and FENDER sound, PADDLE shifters on steering wheel. Has been lowered 1 inch by Nuespeed in Camarillo California. Only problem is it came with three tires of one brand(HANKOOK) anmd one tire (BRIDGESTONE), he is waiting to here from VW on what they are going to do???






KNEWBUG


----------



## ltlebug (Jan 12, 2012)

KNEWBUG said:


> Leather interior, NAV and FENDER sound, PADDLE shifters on steering wheel. Has been lowered 1 inch by Nuespeed in Camarillo California. Only problem is it came with three tires of one brand(HANKOOK) anmd one tire (BRIDGESTONE), he is waiting to here from VW on what they are going to do???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The red looks awesome and even more awesome lowered! :thumbup::thumbup: How does a car have different wheels! Does not add up! I hope VW gets it together soon.


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*Lots of lookers and questions.......*



More pictures from SUPERCAR SUNDAY, Woodland Hills California, last Sunday of every month:

http://rides.webshots.com/album/582404183sgqURq




KNEWBUG

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## spongebob_squarepants (Jul 4, 2001)

Curious if the Beetle handles as well as the current GTI. Love the style though! :thumbup:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

spongebob_squarepants said:


> Curious if the Beetle handles as well as the current GTI. Love the style though! :thumbup:


The Turbo is close to GTI feel, but softer. VW wants the GTI to always be their best handler. But since the Beetle is based on the Golf/GTI, many have considered swapping in the GTI bits to more closely mimic the handling.


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

The Launch Edition Turbo Beetle which comes with Sport Suspension/19" wheel package actually pulls more G's than a GTI on the skid pad*. But, the Beetle is less aerodynamic. As a result, they tie in the slalom.

* per Cars.com which compiles test results from multiple sources

Bill


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*From the Nuespeed Website......lowering springs*





:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:




KNEWBUG


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

pehero said:


> Denim Blue with Circle White:


I can't get this combo out of my head!  At first the Circle wheels looked ugly (saw 'em first in black) and I thought this car couldn't pull off that retro look from the wheels, but this color combo totally changes things for me. If I was in the market for a new car, it'd be hard to resist a Denim blue with white Circles. It'd also need a set of white walls for the tires.  

I did find the Circles and Denim blue on the options list here, but the Design trim (where Denim blue and Circles are available) is only available for the 1.2 TSI and 2.0 TSI, not for the 1.6 TDI.

People would think I'm gay, if I drove that, but whatever.


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*Silver turbo*

All the goodies except 3-gauge pod and sport suspension.......$29.950.00









KNEWBUG


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

me and the fiancee went to the madeyulk preseason GTG yesterday.... found a picture of her beetle and my GTI


----------



## Dvdmoviemike (Feb 29, 2012)

Love the Beetle (I have a white 2.5 as well)......and your GTI is SICK. Nice picks!


----------



## MATTSBUG (Jun 8, 2006)

wow, the white looks great! my options were silver, white, or yellow...naturally I chose silver (that's what my '02 Turbo S was), but that white looks pretty snazzy!


----------



## Dvdmoviemike (Feb 29, 2012)

*Removed the Beauty Rings!*











I like the look better without the rings. 
Next Project are the 15 inch Golf Steelies. I have a set of Baby Moon Smoothy Wheel covers coming. Plan on putting BF Goodrich T/A tires on the 15s.


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

Dvdmoviemike said:


> I like the look better without the rings.


 Me too. That's a great retro look, Mike. 

Bill


----------



## Dvdmoviemike (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanx, I finally found your splash guard pics, I think that may be the way i go as well.


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*No beetles.......*

Heading north on Highway 101, Audis and a couple of Jettas... 


 




KNEWBUG


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*Six month anniversary*







:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


KNEWBUG


----------



## Dmac200769 (May 10, 2009)

*UK Spec 2012 Beetle Sport 1.4 TSI 160 ps*

Heres some pics of the Bug I had to play with last weekend (My daily is a MkV GTI)


----------



## Dmac200769 (May 10, 2009)




----------



## Dmac200769 (May 10, 2009)

Hope you like 

PS I dont know what the list price is over there in the USA , but this car lists with no options , at £21,500 , and with the options this car had (Fender Sounds , Pan Roof , Full Leather , RNS315 , Xenon Lights) was getting close to £27,000 , which is about $42,000 USD.


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

Very pretty car... :heart: That car is going for about $30,000 USD according to VWofA builder.


----------



## TragicallyHip (Jan 25, 2011)

Dmac200769 said:


> ... which is about $42,000 USD.


I will henceforth stop comlaining about Canadian pricing. 

Nice pics!


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

Dvdmoviemike said:


> Love the Beetle (I have a white 2.5 as well)......and your GTI is SICK. Nice picks!


thanks man! she loves it... and my GTI is up for sale!


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*At VW dealer Ventura California*

No sunroof, no gauges, 19" wheels, Xenon headlights, red and black leather seats.
$30,050.00







KNEWBUG


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

KNEWBUG said:


> No sunroof, no gauges, 19" wheels, Xenon headlights, red and black leather seats.
> $30,050.00
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice!

I'm unclear how VW is still charging $30K for a car missing a $1000 option? Shouldn't this car be like $29 or even $28K?


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

the option listed $1000.00 for 19" wheels and headlights, total price with options $30,020.00










KNEWBUG


----------



## ltlebug (Jan 12, 2012)

Drove 200 miles and picked it up on Saturday! My Third Beetle! Loving it!


----------



## Dmac200769 (May 10, 2009)

KNEWBUG said:


> the option listed $1000.00 for 19" wheels and headlights, total price with options $30,020.00
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No Charge for leather? lucky you over there , here it is a £2100 option.:screwy:


----------



## Dmac200769 (May 10, 2009)

Plus the Xenon lamps are £800 on their own and there is no 19" wheel option here.


----------



## TragicallyHip (Jan 25, 2011)

Covered in pollen, but some ok shots. Tinting by Goldwing Autocare, Ottawa:


----------



## Dmac200769 (May 10, 2009)

Great pix , TragicallyHip!


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*Socal Beetle Club cruise to Mullin Auto Museum*

 



More pictures at http://rides.webshots.com/album/582715908GLKpls 



 

KNEWBUG


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

Loved your pics!


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*sat April 28, 2012*


----------



## KAWIMAN35 (Jan 19, 2010)

Would anyone mind photoshopping a black beetle with heritage wheels, but make the wheels red?


----------



## Booster (Oct 21, 2003)

ltlebug said:


> Drove 200 miles and picked it up on Saturday! My Third Beetle! Loving it!


Congrats on the purchase. My father is the GM of all 3 stores on the property. Hope they treated you well!


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

It is one of the prettiest reds around! Some are too orange....
Nice work VW!
The black is striking, but keeping it clean is too much work for me.


----------



## ltlebug (Jan 12, 2012)

Booster said:


> Congrats on the purchase. My father is the GM of all 3 stores on the property. Hope they treated you well!


They did!! I got the deal I wanted and more


----------



## ltlebug (Jan 12, 2012)

moodylucy said:


> It is one of the prettiest reds around! Some are too orange....
> Nice work VW!


Agreed! I love the denim blue as well, espcially yours! very nice!


----------



## TragicallyHip (Jan 25, 2011)

moodylucy said:


> The black is striking, but keeping it clean is to much work for me.


You're telling me... this is my third VW... all have been black... When will I learn? If only they'd make a British racing green.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks ltlebug! 3 of my 4 Beetles have been blue.
My first Ghia was red... I do love small red cars.


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*The old and the new*









KNEWBUG


----------



## neoyeti (May 16, 2012)

*Sunset*

Our new turbo at sunset


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

neoyeti said:


> Our new turbo at sunset


Gorgeous!


----------



## neoyeti (May 16, 2012)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Gorgeous!


Thanks!


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)




----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Haven't posted any pics of mine in this thread yet...


DSC_0204 by Tommy Carlisle Photography, on Flickr


DSC_0656 by Tommy Carlisle Photography, on Flickr


shoot55 by Tommy Carlisle Photography, on Flickr


shoot36 by Tommy Carlisle Photography, on Flickr


shoot3 by Tommy Carlisle Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Function > Form :laugh:


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

Couple pictures of mine:


beetle_hudson_valley by GTarr1, on Flickr


beetle_wing_stripes by GTarr1, on Flickr

I just added the stripes on the spoiler.

GTarr


----------



## johnny.r1.lee (Mar 27, 2012)

Here is my contribution.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

^^^ those wheels make the B12 look classic!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

Just had gloss black racing stripes and turbo stripes added to my Platinum Grey Metallic Turbo.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Looks good!


----------



## gwernerjr (Dec 12, 2011)

All my pics are here:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...e-Launch-Edition-quot&p=78585685#post78585685


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

jsmyle1%... said:


> This is the one that gave the powers-that-be the idea to use the 20" VMRs....
> 
> I love the wheels.... I love the setup...I love the color....I love it all!!!!
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


I want that front spoiler....ok where do you get it.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

johnny.r1.lee said:


> Here is my contribution.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

Our bagged Beetle at Eurowerks6


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

I'll add to the fun


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

^ what suspension is yours on?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

vdub10golf said:


> ^ what suspension is yours on?


Koni Coilovers: http://www.redline-motorworks.com/product_p/1150 5080.htm


----------



## gwernerjr (Dec 12, 2011)

Son said:


> People would think I'm gay, if I drove that, but whatever.


Just curious does this matter? I thought it was 2012 last time I checked..


----------



## x__CRASH__x (Aug 14, 2012)

pehero said:


> Denim Blue with Circle White:


 These wheels look great! On the VW website I don't see these type of retro wheels being an option, yet I saw them on a car which got me interested in the Beetle in the first place. How are they not an option??


----------



## gwernerjr (Dec 12, 2011)

x__CRASH__x said:


> These wheels look great! On the VW website I don't see these type of retro wheels being an option, yet I saw them on a car which got me interested in the Beetle in the first place. How are they not an option??



They are not an option, they are an accessory. The black ones used to come standard (with the little chrome center cap) now they are shipping with the turbine wheel covers which go over the standard black ones. The white ones are available from VWs accessory dept only.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

I was wondering why I haven't seen any white ones. I haven't even seen anyone order them as an accessory at my dealership though


----------



## gwernerjr (Dec 12, 2011)

Total base 12' next to totally loaded 13'



Base interior



New Gauges



Old Gagues



I've seen the two key covers (white and black with turbo on them) but never this one, and my parts guy has no idea what it is if it ever made it into production. This pic came from the press photos for the 12' euro version. Anyone ever seen this one?


----------



## Surreyboy (Jun 17, 2011)

2012 turbo. I get my kw street comforts today. Will post more pics when lowered


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Love the wheels^^^^


----------



## Dvdmoviemike (Feb 29, 2012)

*Went Red with My Heritage*


----------



## Almostirish (Dec 19, 2011)

surreyboy said:


> 2012 turbo. I get my kw street comforts today. Will post more pics when lowered


veeerrryyy nice!!!


----------

